# kyoto moss



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

does anyone know if its toxic it usually grows under bonsi 
trees


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's not toxic, I have some in one of my viv's what it is, is INCREDIBLY slow growing...... and picky about where it will grow, there used to be some neat posts on here about people trying to get it to grow so the could move it into there vivs...


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Funny I planted the Kyoto Moss "spores" in my new viv a week ago and read on dendro that some brands had fertilizer, I had to inquire. This was my response from the seller:
No fertilizer at all (moss does not like it really).
The brand of Kyoto Moss Spores I purchased is "Joshua Roth Limited"
The instructions booklet said to definately be patient can take up to 6-8 weeks to get going.

-Beth


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats the same brand I used. I didn't have much luck with it in my tank but it did start to come in on several "seeded" treefern plaques that were kept moist. I think my tanks were a bit too wet for it, it likes cooler conditions too.


----------



## Fyre (Oct 4, 2008)

Bought some of this off ebay, same brand. Got nothing from it. It's been over 2 months. Nice moist environment with lots of light and in some shady areas. Got nothing.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats what I used, and like I said I got one small patch on a peice of drift wood, andI dumped two packets in there...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

anyone know where i can buy spores of Kyoto moss??


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

you can get them for cheap on ebay.
anyone got pics of there kyoto moss as in viv pics seem rare


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought spores off Ebay and scattered them around the viv a month or so ago but have seen no visual sign of growth yet?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I have had good results with kyoto spores, I have it growing in a 10 gallon tank and it grows like crazy....the only way I got it to grow was in red sea flora base. I might sell some when I get time.


----------



## Delgado (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't have any luck with it either, tried both straight seeding and cultivating it outside the viv in a tub. The most I got was a single 2mm green sprig


----------

